# Evinrude Etec vs. Suzuki 4stroke



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

If you were going to outfit a new 17ft Dargel Skout with one, which would it be and why?

We are strongly considering trading in our big boat for a small, new one. This past weekend really cemented that idea with me after dropping over 400 dollars on a weekend at the coast with the guys...and that was SPLITTING all the costs!

I cant afford that, espeically when it is just me paying for it all, and even if i could, i dont want to!

Anyway, that said. Im wondering about the pros and cons of said engines! Thanks!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

etec cannot speak for suke I have an 08 115 etec and its doing just fine .


----------



## bills106 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just went through that same decission myself and the Suzuki 4-stroke won out. Had a chance for a very good deal on en E-Tec and was tempted but I've also run a DF115 Suzuki for the last 6 years with absolutely no problems whatsoever. Changed the oil every 200 hours, water pump every other year and plugs at 5 and that's it. Biggest issue would be who is going to service in your area and how good they are.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Suzuki.... Did a lot of research on the higher HP models and the Suzuki was clearly the better/more reliable motor. The E-Tec was kind of a **** shoot as to whether you had reliability or shop queen based on the dozen or so owners I spoke with.. The suzuki on the hand as 100% reliable - straight from the owners (also about a dozen or so)


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*Hole Shot*

you also need to look at your application, if you are going to have 3 folks on that boat, getting up in shallow with a 4 stroke will be a bit tougher than the hole shot of a 2 stroke, no matter the brand that is the case. If you dont do real shallow, then no need to put that into your equation. good luck, take some rides and have fun making the decision. BTW I love my current Etech and used to have a Suzuki 2 stroke 175 hp (4 power heads) but I just assume I got one serious bad apple!!!


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Suzuki


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Lot of Suzuki's....what is people's aversion to the Etec?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Yams said:


> Lot of Suzuki's....what is people's aversion to the Etec?


Well....To start with, No inspections or adjustments, no changing gearcase lube, no spring tune-ups. For a full three years, then every three years after that. Up to an extra $1,850 in your pocket.

195 fewer than a four-stroke. No valves, belts, camshafts or pulleys to adjust or replace. No telling how much that could cost.

No oil changes A four-stroke gets one every six months or 100 hours


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

what size motor? Is E-tec and Suzuki the only motors they rig on Dargels?


----------



## McBeast (Sep 17, 2009)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Well....To start with, No inspections or adjustments, no changing gearcase lube, no spring tune-ups. For a full three years, then every three years after that. Up to an extra $1,850 in your pocket.
> 
> 195 fewer than a four-stroke. No valves, belts, camshafts or pulleys to adjust or replace. No telling how much that could cost.
> 
> No oil changes A four-stroke gets one every six months or 100 hours


You sound like a suzuki brochure.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

If you are going to put lots of hours on this rig take any 4 stroke over a 2 stroke. It could save you $10,000 to $20,000 over the life of this motor compared to any 2 stroke out there. (3 times the life/hours, better fuel economy, oil change every 100 hours vs $50 or more per tank of gas for 2 cycle oil, less tuneups, less expensive in general).


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm a Dealer for Dargel and we are recommending E-Tech... Although I will say Suzukis are FANTASTIC motors. I have twin 08 175s on my offshore boat. But theres a reason you see a lot of two strokes on shallow water boats. There lighter, and generally they will get you up on plane faster. So if your really gonna be fishn skinny I would go with the E-Tech if your not, and you want better fuel economy I would go with a Suzuki...

But if you havent already found a dealer Check out Coastal Offshore Inc, were located on North Padre Island, and ill make sure you get the best deal on a new shallow water boat in the coastal bend area 

Chris


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

From the vids I've seen on Railbirds rfl....it gets up plenty skinny with the honda 4 stroke.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Had a DT200 for years, one of the best motors I've ever had, now I have an '06 F115. Just as reliable and sips gas.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Had a 2002 Suzuki F115 and it had some serious corrosion problems, I mean it was ate up from the inside out and acceleration was grandma speed. 
Got rid of the Suzie for a Etec 115 and it ran great with tremendous holeshot and acceleration, never left me stranded.
If it were me choosing I'd get the motor with the best customer service closest to you. They're all going to need service and having a dealer close by is key. 
I now own a boat with a Yamaha! So far so good!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> what size motor? Is E-tec and Suzuki the only motors they rig on Dargels?


E-tec is a 90, im not sure about the suzuki, i would assume the same or slightly bigger.

Suzuki is cheaper.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

OffshoreChris said:


> I'm a Dealer for Dargel and we are recommending E-Tech... Although I will say Suzukis are FANTASTIC motors. I have twin 08 175s on my offshore boat. But theres a reason you see a lot of two strokes on shallow water boats. There lighter, and generally they will get you up on plane faster. So if your really gonna be fishn skinny I would go with the E-Tech if your not, and you want better fuel economy I would go with a Suzuki...
> 
> But if you havent already found a dealer Check out Coastal Offshore Inc, were located on North Padre Island, and ill make sure you get the best deal on a new shallow water boat in the coastal bend area
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, and i am already talking with Greg at your dealership. When i am ready to do business, you guys are who I will be going through. Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Even though I think bigger E-tec motors are a gamble on reliability I have a lot of friends with duck hunting boats with 90 hp E-tecs and smaller and they all love their engines and none have had problems and run pretty fast. For a boat that needs to get up in shallow water I think a 90 E-tec will do just fine. I think the smaller E-tecs are good motors and although I would never own a bigger E-tec again, I think you'll be just fine with that 90 hp. I don't even think there are many many 2 stroke small motors even being made anymore and for the flats you want as much torque as you can get. Just my two cents.


----------



## fishermantom (Dec 16, 2006)

First, don't buy a dargel. If you do, buy a wetsuit. Second, whatever boat you do buy, go with Suzuki. Don't believe the no torque nonsense.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

My 2-stroke 85HP Suzuki on my bass boat has lasted for more than dozen years and still runs like new.


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*motor*

That one is easy, four stroke Suzuki or Yamaha, two stroke go with Tohatsu.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

PTH said:


> That one is easy, four stroke Suzuki or Yamaha, two stroke go with Tohatsu.


Exactly. I've got 4 stroke Zuke's on my big boat and they perform flawlessly. Had E-Techs and they were shop queens. I've heard nothing but good things about the Tohatsu's.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

My fishing Buddy has the Dargel 190 Fisherman and a Zuke 140. With three fisherman it gets up great in the shallows. Propping it correctly will make the biggest difference there.

As for the comment on it being a wet ride, it is not bad compared to most 'Flats' Boats. 

Oh, and it sips the Gas. Consider $4/gal gas very soon?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

ZUKE


----------

